# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζομαι για ογκο/γραμμωση/συντηρηση;

## gpol

*Ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζομαι για ογκο/γραμμωση/συντηρηση;*
*UPDATE*

ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ 1η

*BMR Formula - Υπολογισμος Βασικου Μεταβολισμου*
*Εδω λαμβανονται υποψιν το φυλο, η ηλικια, το υψος, βαρος*

Βημα 1ο

Για γυναικες: BMR = 655 + ( 9.6 x βαρος σε κιλα ) + ( 1.8 x υψος σε εκατοστα ) - ( 4.7 x ηλικια σε χρονια )

Για ανδρες: BMR = 66 + ( 13.7 x βαρος σε κιλα ) + ( 5 x υψος σε εκατοστα ) - ( 6.8 x ηλικια σε χρονια )

Βημα 2ο

Ενεργειακες αναγκες ανα μερα = ΒΜR * Eπιπεδο δραστηριοτητας

Επιπεδο δραστηριοτητας
----------------------------------
Καθιστική ζωή 1.0-1.39
Ελαφρά δραστηριότητα 1.4-1.59
Μέτριας έντασης δραστηριότητα 1.6-1.89
Έντονη δραστηριότητα 1.9-2.5

Η καθιστική ζωή αντανακλά στη ενέργεια που καταναλώνεται κατά την τέλεση καθημερινών δραστηριοτήτων (κάθισμα, γράψιμο, κατανάλωση φαγητού κτλ). Η ελαφρά δραστηριότητα αναφέρεται σε έναν τρόπο ζωής που περιλαμβάνει τις δραστηριότητες της προηγούμενης κατηγορίας και επιπλέον κάποιες οικιακές δουλειές, περπάτημα και μεταφορά μικρών φορτίων. Η Τρίτη κατηγορία αναφέρεται σε έναν τρόπο ζωής που τα άτομα εχουν εντάξει στο ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα τους ήπιας μορφής άσκησης και πιο έντονες δραστηριότητες. Τέλος η τελευταία κατηγορία αναφέρεται σε τρόπο ζωής ατόμων, των οποίων το σύνολο των δραστηριοτήτων του είναι έντονες (πχ χειρωνακτικές εργασίες, συστηματική ενασχόληση με τον αθλητισμό).

Το αποτελεσμα που βρηκατε δειχνει ποσες θερμιδες πρεπει να τρωτε για να διατηρειται το υπαρχον βαρος σας. Αν θελετε να αυξησετε το βαρος σας μαζα, προσθεσθε επιπλεον περιπου 300 θερμιδες, ενω αν θελετε να χασετε βαρος μειωστε κατα 300 θερμιδες.



ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ 2η

*Υπολογισμος Βασικου Μεταβολισμου συναρτησει της καθαρης μυικης μαζας*

Για ανδρες ηλικιας (18-30): 19,1 x ΚΜΖ + 680
Για γυναικες ηλικιας (18-30): 19,5 x ΚΜΖ + 500 

Για ανδρες ηλικιας (30-60): 14,5 x ΚΜΖ + 879
Για γυναικες ηλικιας (30-60): 11,6 x ΚΜΖ + 830

Το αποτελεσμα που βρηκατε δειχνει ποσες θερμιδες πρεπει να τρωτε για να διατηρειται το υπαρχον βαρος σας. Αν θελετε να αυξησετε το βαρος σας μαζα, προσθεσθε επιπλεον περιπου 300 θερμιδες, ενω αν θελετε να χασετε βαρος μειωστε κατα 300 θερμιδες.



ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ 3η

*Υπολογισμο Βασικου μεταβολισμου στηριζομενοι στην ατομικοτητα*

Το ατομο μετραει τις θερμιδες που προσλαμβανει καθε μερα για μια βδομαδα, προσπαθωντας να μην μεταβληθει το βαρος του. Εφοσον δεν μεταβαλλεται το βαρος του, τοτε το συνολο των θερμιδων της μιας βδομαδας αν διαρεθει με το 7, βρισκουμε την μεση ενεργειακη δαπανη 




ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ 4η

1) Πολ/στε το βαρος σας με 24.2

2) Πολ/στε το παραπανω αποτελεσμα με το <<ειδος>> του μεταβολισμου σας (*)

- Για <<αργο>> μεταβολισμο, δηλαδη βαζετε ευκολα βαρος, αλλα χανετε δυσκολα, πολ/ζετε με 30%

- Για <<μετριο>> μεταβολισμο,δηλαδη αν βαλετε σαν στοχο την αυξηση βαρους ή την απώλεια, το πετυχαινετε, πολ/ζετε με 40%

- Για <<γρηγορο>> μεταβολισμο, δηλαδη βαζετε βαρος δυσκολα ενω χανεται βαρος πιο ευκολα, πολ/ζετε με 50%

3) Για να βρειτε ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζεστε για να διατηρησετε το βαρος σας, προσθετετε το (1) και το (2)

4) Για να χασετε βαρος (<γραμμωση>) αφαιρειτε απο το παραπανω αποτελεσμα το 500

5) Για να βαλετε βαρος (<ογκο>), προσθεσετε στο (3) το 500

(*) τα παραπανο ποσοστα ισχυουν για ηλικιες κατω απο 30 ετων, γιατι οπως ειναι γνωστο .... οσο μεγαλονουμε τοσο πεφτει ο μεταβολισμος
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


*Τωρα...*


Απο τον τελικο υπολογισμο υπολογιστε οτι περιπου :

το 50% - 60% των συνολικων θερμιδων (που βρηκατε απο καθε μεθοδο παραπανω) πρεπει να προερχεται απο υδατανθρακες
το 20% - 25% των συνολικων θερμιδων πρεπει να προερχεται απο πρωτεινη
το 15% - 20% των συνολικων θερμιδων πρεπει να προερχεται απο λιπος


*Μια αποψη, η οποια μας δειχνει την δυσκολια μετρησης του βασικου μεταβολιμου με τυπους, οπως στην μεθοδο 1 και 4... :*

'Ο Βασικός Μεταβολικός Ρυθμός Ηρεμίας (RMR) επηρεάζεται από μία σειρά από παράγοντες, όπως: μάζα σώματος, σύσταση σώματος (λιπώδης – μυϊκός ιστός), ηλικία, φύλο και ορμόνες. Ο μυϊκός ιστός “καίει” περισσότερες θερμίδες από τον λιπώδη ιστό. Έτσι ένα άτομο με περισσότερο μυϊκό ιστό θα έχει υψηλότερο RMR. Από μία έρευνα διαχείρισης βάρους είναι το επόμενο παράδειγμα: δυο γυναίκες ίδιας ηλικίας, και ίδιου βάρους και ύψους: 72 κιλά η καθεμία. Η πρώτη έχει ποσοστό λίπους 33% ενώ η μέτρηση βασικού μεταβολισμού έδειξε 1571 θερμίδες. Η δεύτερη γυναίκα έχει ποσοστό λίπους 48% και βασικό μεταβολισμό 1252 θερμίδες ημερησίως. Ενώ οι δύο γυναίκες έχουν το ίδιο βάρος, ύψος και ηλικία, εντούτοις έχουν διαφορετικές τιμές βασικού μεταβολισμού λόγω της διαφορετικής σύστασης σώματος.'

Ισως η δευτερη μεθοδος να βγαζει πιο σωστο αποτελεσμα, αλλα δεν μετριεται συναρτησει και της ηλικιας, του φυλλου, του υψους. *Παντως η μεθοδος 3 ισως ειναι η πιο κατατοπιστικη για σας, καθως το αποτελεσμα που προκυπτει ειναι συναρτησει αποκλειστικα του ιδου σας του εαυτου*  :01. Smile: 

*Προτασεις*

Ισως οι ενδομορφοι να χρειαζονται να φαμε λιγοτερες συνολικες θερμιδες απο τους εκτομορφους και μεσομορφους. Ισως καλο να ηταν να προσεξουν την αναλογια υδατανθρακων/πρωτεινης/λιπους στην διατροφη τους, για να μην παχυνουν κι αλλο. Δηλαδη να τρωνε λιγοτερους υδατανθραακες και λιπος στην διατροφη τους απο το κλασικο συστημα 55% υδατανθρακα, 25%πρωτεινη, 20%λιπος. Οι εκτομορφοι να προσπαθουν να τρωνε περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο υδατανθρακες και πρωτεινες, ενω οι μεσομορφοι να προσπαθουν μια αναλογια και μια διατροφη που να μην τους παχαινει. Παραδειγματος χαριν, μια διατροφη με υψηλο ποσοστο υδατανθρακων και λιπους, ειναι μια παχυντικη διατροφη.

Γενικα τρωτε περισσοτερο το πρωι και οσο πλησιαζει το απογευμα λιγοτερο. Φατε αρκετα ακομη, μετα την προπονηση. Και στις 2 περιπτωσεις τρωμε περισσοτερες θερμιδες οταν ο μεταβολισμος μας ειναι σε υψηλα επιπεδα, ετσι μειωνεται η πιθανοτητα αποθηκευσης λιπους. Ακομη τις μερες που δεν προπονεισται, φατε λιγες λιγοτερες θερμιδες (πχ 150cals)που να προερχονται απο υδατανθρακες και λιπος.

Αν ο σκοπος σας ειναι το χασιμο κιλων, τοτε περα απο τον υπολογισμο των ημερησιων ενεργειακων αναγκων, αποφευγεται τη ληψη υδατανθρακα οσο πλησιαζει το βραδυ.

----------


## ANONIO

ρε παιδια το κανω αυτο και μου βγαινει 80723 θερμιδες για ογκο με γρηγορο μεταβολισμο στα 65 κιλα. ειναι σωστο?

----------


## gpol

> ρε παιδια το κανω αυτο και μου βγαινει 80723 θερμιδες για ογκο με γρηγορο μεταβολισμο στα 65 κιλα. ειναι σωστο?


εννοειται οχι

65*24.2=1573
1573 * 50%= 786.5

1573+786.5 = 2359,5

2359.5+500=2859.5 cal

----------


## blackpit

και εγώ που είμαι 35 χρονών, τι θα πρέπει να αλλάξω στους συντελεστές για να υπολογίσω τις θερμίδες για όγκο και για γράμωση?

----------


## gpol

για <αργο> μεταβολισμο       25%
για <μετριο> μεταβολισμο     35%
για <γρηγορο> μεταβολισμο  45%

----------


## Gasturb

Blackpit πάρε την πρώτη περίπτωση για σένα (αργο μεταβολισμό) 

Gt

----------


## blackpit

Εάν τα υπολόγισα σωστά τότε θα πρέπει να λαμβάνω 2420 Κcal για διατήρηση,2920 Κcal για όγκο και 1920 για γράμωση(80 Kgr είμαι)..Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα..Έχω ύψος 1.77,80 κιλά βάρος και είμαι 35 χρονών..Άρχισα να γυμνάζομαι περίπου πριν από 4 μήνες..3 φορές την εβδομάδα μόνο γιατί λογω της δουλειάς μου δεν μου μένει ελευθερος χρόνος..Ακολουθώ μόνο "βασικές" ασκήσεις..δλδ Deadlifts(85 Kgr),Chest Dips(80+10 Kgr),Push-Ups With Feet Elevated(+10Kgr),Chin-Up(80+5Kgr),Crunches(+5Kgr),Dumbbell Side Bend(+10Kgr)..Ακολουθώ το 5χ5 με 2 σετ προθερμανσης..Επίσης 2 φορές την εβδομάδα κανω αερόβια(περπάτημα) περίπου 7 χιλιομετρα...Προσεχω όσο μπορώ την διατροφή μου αλλά λογω του ότι έχασα πριν να αρχίσω την γυμναστική περιπου 25 κιλά έχει κάπως χαλαρώσει το δερμα μου...Τι πρόγραμμα μου προτείνετε να ακολουθήσω?Όγκος μέχρι τα 85 περίπου κιλά και μετά γραμωση ή γράμωση?Να τονίσω οτι δεν έχω τρελλές ελπιδες οτι στα 35 θα γινω Arnold,απλά επειδή αρχισε να μου αρέσει ολη αυτη η ιστορια με την γυμναστικη,θα ήθελα την βοηθειά σας..μακάρι να ακολουθήσω συμβουλές ανθρώπων που γυμνάζονται χρόνια και εχουν μαθει απο την εμπειρια τους..οποιαδήποτε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη..ευχαριστω πολυ για τις μεχρι τωρα απαντησεις σας! 8)

----------


## gpol

θα ελεγα να διαβασεις το προγραμμα που ακολουθει ο asdf http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=1244

μιας και εχει θετικα αποτελεσματα και προχωρα γερα γερα και δυνατα!  :01. Smile:

----------


## blackpit

Δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω τέτοιο προγραμμα...συνήθως εχω 3 βραδια αγρυπνως την εβδομαδα..και οχι για διασκεδαση...οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι σερνομαι την επομενη..και είμαι ακόμα αρχαριος..μου φένεται οτι το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα ειναι για πιο προχωρημένους..αν είχα κλείσει κανα χρόνο εκγυμνασης να το συζητουσαμε..μην ξεχνας και την..ΗΛΙΚΙΑ!!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## gpol

αν θες ανοιξε ενα topic στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα, γιατι εδω ειναι για διατροφη  :01. Smile:  ποσες φορες την εβδομαδα μπορεις να κανεις βαρη; στις ασκησεις που κανεις γινε λιγο πιο αναλυτικος, ποσα κιλα για ποσες επαναληψεις; παγκο ποσο κιλα βαζεις, σκουωτ κτλ κτλ

----------


## blackpit

οκ..θα ανοίξω στο αντιστοιχω τοπικ..σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως για τις αμεσες απαντησεις.. 8)

----------


## harris_sot

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι που σκεφτηκα?
μου φαινεται πως καπου πρεπει να υπαρχει ενα λαθος στον ολο τροπο υπολογισμου...
και θα εξηγησω το γιατι..
εγω για παραδειγμα ειμαι 1.89...και 62 κιλα....
δηλαδη μετα απο υπολογισμους χρειαζομαι 2750.6 θερμιδες για ογκο...
αν ομως ενας ειναι 1.50 σε υψος η 2.10 και στα ιδια κιλα τι γινετε? τις ιδιες θερμιδες χρειαζεται?

απλα πιστευω πως καπου θα επρεπε να παιζει ρολο και το βαρος αλλα και το υψος του καθενος...

----------


## Gasturb

> αν ομως ενας ειναι 1.50 σε υψος η 2.10 και στα ιδια κιλα τι γινετε?


Απλά δεν έχουν τον ίδιο μεταβολισμό.. οπότε με το βήμα 2 διαχωρίζοντε κ οι θερμίδες συντήρησης τους. Έτσι λοιπόν αν κάποιος είναι 1.50 με 80 κιλά τότε είναι παχύσαρκος με χαμηλό μεταβολισμό κ χρειάζεται δίατα ή 2.1 με τα ίδια κιλά οπότε ειναι αδύνατος με υψηλό μεταβολισμό κ χρειάζεται όγκο.  

Gt

----------


## gpol

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι που σκεφτηκα?
> μου φαινεται πως καπου πρεπει να υπαρχει ενα λαθος στον ολο τροπο υπολογισμου...
> και θα εξηγησω το γιατι..
> εγω για παραδειγμα ειμαι 1.89...και 62 κιλα....
> δηλαδη μετα απο υπολογισμους χρειαζομαι 2750.6 θερμιδες για ογκο...
> αν ομως ενας ειναι 1.50 σε υψος η 2.10 και στα ιδια κιλα τι γινετε? τις ιδιες θερμιδες χρειαζεται?
> 
> απλα πιστευω πως καπου θα επρεπε να παιζει ρολο και το βαρος αλλα και το υψος του καθενος...



Υπαρχουν διαφοροι τυποι για τον υπολογισμο του μεταβολισμου. Αν θες εναν που βασιζεται και στην ηλικια και το υψος, ειναι ο παρακατω

Αποσπασμα 'Διατροφή γράμμωσης '
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=1596

2η μέθοδος: Αυτή η μέθοδος υπολογίζει τον βασικό μεταβολικό ρυθμό BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) στηριζόμενη στο ύψος, βάρος και την ηλικία σας. Να θυμάστε ότι καταναλώνετε θερμίδες-ενέργεια ανεξάρτητα του τι κάνετε, ακόμη και όταν κοιμάστε.
Με λίγα λόγια λοιπόν ο BMR είναι ο αριθμός θερμίδων που θα καταναλώνατε αν καθόσασταν όλη μέρα στο κρεβάτι!

Γυναίκες: 661 + (9.636 x βάρος σε κιλά) + (1.7 x ύψος σε εκατοστά) - (4.7 x ηλικία) = BMR

Άνδρες: 67 + (13.728 x βάρος σε κιλά) + (5.0 x ύψος σε εκατοστά) - (6.9 x ηλικία)= BMR

Για παράδειγμα, ένας άνδρας 22 ετών βάρους 90 κιλών με ύψος 1.78 μ έχει τον παρακάτω
BMR:
67 + (13.728 x 90) + (5.0 x 178) - (6.9 x 22) = 2040

Έπειτα υπολογίζουμε το επίπεδο δραστηριότητάς μας από τις παρακάτω τιμές και το πολλαπλασιάζουμε με τον BMR.

1.2-1.3 = Πολύ ελαφριά καθημερινή δραστηριότητα
1.5 Μέσο επίπεδο δραστηριότητα
1.6-1.7 Βαριά δραστηριότητα
1.8-2.1 Πολύ έντονη καθημερινή δραστηριότητα

Για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους που γυμνάζονται με βάρη, κάνουν μια δουλειά γραφείου με λογικές μετακινήσεις μέσα στην ημέρα συνήθως ο πολλαπλασιαστής παίρνει τιμές 1.5-1.6. Άρα λοιπόν ο παραπάνω 22χρονος χρειάζεται περίπου 2040x1.5=3060 θερμίδες συντήρησης.

----------


## gpol

*Update αρχικου post*

----------


## asdf

Aπο τις παραπανω μεθοδολογιες πια απο ολες μπορουμε να πουμε με σιγουρια οτι ειναι και η πιο σωστη ?

----------


## RUHL

καπου στο ββ.κομ τις ειχε ολες αυτες χωρις να καθεσε να μετρας και απο ολες σου εβγαζε τον μεσο ορο οποτε το πιο σωστο ειναι ο μεσος ορος απο ολα  :01. Wink:

----------


## KaKoFoNiX

> Aπο τις παραπανω μεθοδολογιες πια απο ολες μπορουμε να πουμε με σιγουρια οτι ειναι και η πιο σωστη ?


Η 2η μακράν. Είναι η πιο αξιόπιστη αλλά για τους περισσότερους δύσκολα εφαρμόσιμη γιατί πρέπει να έχεις μετρίσει τη μυική σου μάζα πράμα που αρκετοί δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να κάνουν.

----------


## asdf

Κατι αλλο που σκεφτηκα, στο αρθρο για διατροφη ογκου λεει οτι η συνολικη πρωτεινη που πρεπει να λαμβανεται ειναι 3γρ πρωτεινης ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους. Ετσι λοιπον αν βγαλουμε ενα χ αριθμο, για παραδειγμα ενας ανθρωπος 100 κιλων θελει 300γρ πρωτεινης αυτος ο αριθμος (ο 300γρ) ειναι το 30 – 40% των συνολικών θερμίδων. Με βαση λοιπον την μεθοδο των τριων μπορουμε να βρουμε και υδατανθρακες (30 – 55 %) αλλα και λιποι (15 – 30%).... Ψιλικατζιδικος ?

----------


## RUHL

Kαι αν αυτος τον 100 κιλων εχει 10% λιπος  την ιδια πρωτεινη θα εχει με εναν αλλον που ειναι 100 με 20% λιπος  :04. Box:

----------


## asdf

Σε καμια περιπτωση   :01. Sneaky:

----------


## panagiotisf

πολυ καλο αρθρο  ανετα γινετε και stiky[/img]

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Γεια σας  :01. Smile:  είμαι καινούργιος στο φόρουμ και έχω διαβάσει αρκετά πράγματα μέσα από δω. Εγώ που είμαι 1,70μ και 65κg θα πρέπει να κάνω πρώτα όγκο και μετά  να ξεκινήσω για γράμμωση ή μπορώ να ξεκινήσω για γράμμωση έτσι πως είμαι τώρα..?

Panagiotisf κάπου σε θυμάμε εσένα  :01. Razz:

----------


## skrwz21

κοιτα, δεν ισχυει παντα αυτο το πλανο, απ'τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις σταθερο προγραμμα καθε μερα, δηλαδη καθε μερα καταναλωνεις διαφορετικες ποσοτητες θερμιδων οποτε καλο ειναι να μην δινεις τοσο προτεραιοτητα στο ποσο θα φας αλλα στο τι θα φας.. 

Καλα ειναι να εχεις ενα βασικο πλανο και να αυξομειωνεις εσυ αναλογα του τι κανεις καθε φορα, καθε μερα..πχ τις μερες με βαρη περισσοτερο υδατανθρακα, τις μερες ξεκουρασης λιγοτερο, τις μερες με αεροβια μεσαιο, κοκ

----------


## Playmobil

Χμ με ύψος 1.80, βάρος 80 κιλά και έντονη δραστηριότητα γιατί ο τύπος 1 μου βγάζει 3527 θερμίδες ενώ ο τύπος 4 μου βγάζει 2710;

----------


## Pain

ρε παιδια εγω μπερδευτηκα  :01. Unsure:  ειμαι 1.80 και 60 κιλα και πιστευω πως εχω γρηγορο μεταβολισμο (τι πιστευω δηληδη, ειναι σιγουρο). Μπορει να το κανει καποιος για μενα? Θα του χρωσταω χαρη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

> ρε παιδια εγω μπερδευτηκα  ειμαι 1.80 και 60 κιλα και πιστευω πως εχω γρηγορο μεταβολισμο (τι πιστευω δηληδη, ειναι σιγουρο). Μπορει να το κανει καποιος για μενα? Θα του χρωσταω χαρη


εμεις να δεις!!εχεις μπερδευτει πανω σε τι θεμα?  τι θελεις να μαθεις?

----------


## Pain

ο gpol ειχε γραψει σε καποιον: 
                                                65*24.2=1573
                                                1573 * 50%= 786.5

                                                1573+786.5 = 2359,5

                                                2359.5+500=2859.5 cal
και δεν καταλαβαινω πως το βρισκουμε. επισης τη 2η και τη 4η μεθοδο  :01. Confused: . στη 2η δεν ξερω τι ειναι το ΚΜΖ για να βρω αυτο που λεει. Και γενικα τα εχω κανει ........

----------


## -Nikolakis-

> ρε παιδια εγω μπερδευτηκα  ειμαι 1.80 και 60 κιλα και πιστευω πως εχω γρηγορο μεταβολισμο (τι πιστευω δηληδη, ειναι σιγουρο). Μπορει να το κανει καποιος για μενα? Θα του χρωσταω χαρη


επειδη δεν ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι,εβαλα οτι εισαι 20 χρονων.
Οι θερμιδες συντηρησης σου ειναι 2500 περιπου.
Σου στρογγυλοποιησα τον αριθμο.

----------


## Pain

ευχαριστω :01. Mr. Green: 


Υ/Γ: 16 ειμαι

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

εγω το κανω αυτο για να βρω τις θερμιδες συντηρισης και η μεθοδος 1 μου βγαζει 1850 και η μεθοδος 4 μου βγαζει 2576 λιγο βοηθεια γιατι δεν βγαζω ακρη  :01. Unsure: 

stats : ηλικια 18
         υψος 1,75
         κιλα 75

 με μετριο μεταβολισμο  :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

θερμιδες συντηρισης εχεις 2733,6 !!

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

> θερμιδες συντηρισης εχεις 2733,6 !!


 :01. Smile:  ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Svein

Εμενα ενα προγραμμα που βρικα μου εβγαλε 1850 λιγες ομως μου φενονται....!

Ειμαι 1.75 , 60 κιλα και ενδιαφερομε για ελαχιστη απασχόληση(χωρις γυμναστικη δηλαδη!)....!

----------


## Θανασης

Συγνωμη παιδια μια ερωτηση:O μονος τροπος να βρεις αν εχεις αργο/μετριο/γρηγορο μεταβολισμο ειναι μεσω της εμπειριας και μονο;Η' υπαρχει και καποια πιο "επιστημονικη" και αξιοπιστη μεθοδος;

----------


## Devil Randime

Αυτο το βλεπεις και μονος σου, αν παιρνεις ευκολα κιλα, αν χωνευεις γρηγορα, καθε ποσο πεινας κλπ...

----------


## Θανασης

Aυτο ακριβως ρωτησα αν εκτος της εμπειρικης μεθοδου υπαρχει και κατι αλλο πιο "χειροπιαστο"  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ευχαριστω παντως :01. Wink:

----------


## duff

εγω ειμαι 83 κιλα υψος 1.84 , 18 χρονων κ μου βγηκε 3800 θερμιδες για ογκο. κανω 1.5 χρονο γυμναστικη χωρις να σταματησω κ εκανα το 300spartan workout που ειναι στο  youtube. τι προτεινετε γ ια καθαρό όγκο και ελάχιστο λίπος. παο γυμναστηριο 3-4 φορες τη βδομαδα εχω τελιωσει αρκετα προγραμματα ολο αυτο το καιρο αλλα δεν βλεπω καποια μεγαλη διαφορα πιστευω λογο πολλων cheat meals . θελω να φτασο 85-86 με καθαρο ογκο κ λιγη απωλεια λιπους ... ??

----------


## Stalker

Βαρος: 66 
Ύψος: 1,79
Ηλικία:22
ποσοστό λίπους: 12%

*1η μέθοδος:* 
_Θερμίδες συντήρησης 2638_
+2 κιλα/μηνα              3138
Πρωτεινη/γευμα  23,21
υδαταν./γευμα     68

*2η μέθοδος:*
_θερμίδες συντηρησης  1789_

Μήπως κάνω κάτι λάθος?

----------


## Mitsen

φιλε είσαι 1,80 και είσαι μονο 66 κιλά? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Stalker

> φιλε είσαι 1,80 και είσαι μονο 66 κιλά?


Ναι :08. Toast: 

Μέχρι στιγμής μετά απο 3 μήνες με σοβαρή διατροφή και προπόνηση 5 φορές την εβδομάδα εχω καταφέρει να βάλω 3 κιλά(φαντάσου ήμουν 63). Πιστεύω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι να έχω φτάσει τα 70++. Για να δούμε.

----------


## duke2gr

σκεφτόμουν το εξής:

Είμαι 31.5 ετών και πιστεύω με αργό μεταβολισμό
ύψος 180εκ
βάρος 80κιλά

η 1η μέθοδος μου βγάζει 3064 για όγκο
η 4η μέθοδος μου βγάζει 3017 για όγκο

για τη 2η μέθοδο δεν έχουμε φόρμουλα για υπολογισμό της ΚΜZ σκεφτόμουν αν μπορούμε να την υπολογίσουμε με την εξ αποκλεισμού μέθοδο:

Ας πούμε ότι έχω 20% λίπος. Άρα 16 από τα 80 κιλά μου. Μένουν 64 κιλά. Να βγάλουμε το βάρος του σκελετού μου? Υποτίθεται ότι είναι το 30%-40% του βάρους, δηλαδή 24-32 κιλά. Να βάλουμε 28 κιλά κατά μέσο όρο? 64-28 = 36 κιλά

Αυτά τα 36 κιλά περιλαμβάνουν μυς / σπλάχνα / αγγεία / νεύρα, σωστά?
πχ το ήπαρ ζυγίζει 1.5κιλό, οι νεφροί κάπου στα 300γρ, ο εγκέφαλος 1.35κ, η καρδιά 300γρ κτλ κτλ

Δεν θυμάμαι το βάρος διάφορων οργάνων όπως πχ το έντερο(λεπτό-παχύ), το δέρμα κά αλλά δεν έχει σημασία, αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι αν υποθέσουμε ότι από τα 36κιλά τα 5-6 κιλά δεν είμαι μυς, πάμε στα 29-30. Ας πούμε 30κιλά

Άρα η ΚΜΖ μου είναι 30κιλά, αλλά με βάση τη 2η μέθοδο,  βγάζω 2270 για όγκο....
Η 1η μέθοδος άντε κολλάει με την 4η. Εντάξει η 2η έχει πολλές υποθέσεις, αλλά και πάλι το 2270 είναι πολύ μακριά και επιπλέον το σφάλμα μάλλον πιθανό είναι να διορθώνεται προς τα κάτω και όχι προς τα πάνω...

Καμία άποψη? Να θεωρήσω ότι για όγκο να πάω για 3050 τελικά?....

----------


## Andrikos

> σκεφτόμουν το εξής:
> 
> Είμαι 31.5 ετών και πιστεύω με αργό μεταβολισμό
> ύψος 180εκ
> βάρος 80κιλά
> 
> η 1η μέθοδος μου βγάζει 3064 για όγκο
> η 4η μέθοδος μου βγάζει 3017 για όγκο
> 
> ...


Έχεις ακούστα το paralysis of analysis? :01. Mr. Green: 

Γιατι όγκο ενώ είσαι τόσο ψηλά σε λίπος; Η μυική ανάπτυξη είναι απολύτως εφικτή υποθερμιδικά, απλά το καύσιμο σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν είναι εξωγενές αλλά από τον αδιπώδη ιστό.

----------


## Αντωνης

> Η μυική ανάπτυξη είναι απολύτως εφικτή υποθερμιδικά


Αντρικο μηπως θα μπορουσες να το εξηγησεις λιγο περισσοτερο?Γινεται μη παχυσαρκα ατομα να βαλουν μυς σε υποθερμιδικη διατροφη?

----------


## Andrikos

> Αντρικο μηπως θα μπορουσες να το εξηγησεις λιγο περισσοτερο?Γινεται μη παχυσαρκα ατομα να βαλουν μυς σε υποθερμιδικη διατροφη?



Αντώνη, το ένα δεν εξαρτάται από το άλλο. Υπάρχουν πολλές έρευνες που μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις, επίσης καμία βιοχημεία ή κανένα πανεπιστημιακό βιβλίο διατροφής δεν λέει ότι η μυική ανάπτυξη εξαρτάται από το θερμιδικό ισοζύγιο ( αν κάποιος έχει αποδείξεις για το αντίθετο να τις παραθέσει). 

Επίσης μπορείς να χάσεις μυς και να βάλεις λίπος :01. Mr. Green:   , να χάσεις μύες και λίπος , γενικά να κάνεις ότι συνδυασμό θες  :01. Wink:  
Ξέρω τι θα μου απαντήσεις ήδη , "όλοι λένε" το αντίθετο σωστά;

----------


## Αντωνης

> Αντώνη, το ένα δεν εξαρτάται από το άλλο. Υπάρχουν πολλές έρευνες που μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις, επίσης καμία βιοχημεία ή κανένα πανεπιστημιακό βιβλίο διατροφής δεν λέει ότι η μυική ανάπτυξη εξαρτάται από το θερμιδικό ισοζύγιο ( αν κάποιος έχει αποδείξεις για το αντίθετο να τις παραθέσει). 
> 
> Επίσης μπορείς να χάσεις μυς και να βάλεις λίπος  , να χάσεις μύες και λίπος , γενικά να κάνεις ότι συνδυασμό θες  
> Ξέρω τι θα μου απαντήσεις ήδη , "όλοι λένε" το αντίθετο σωστά;


Οχι Αντρικο,δεν παω με την λογικη της μαζας :01. Wink: Και εφοσον απο οσο σου εχω ηδη πει εχω εφαρμοσει πολλα απο αυτα που λες και εχω αποτιναξει καποια κλισε του ββ χωρις να δω απολυτως καμια διαφορα με πριν δεν εχω λογο να σε αμφισβητησω,ειδικα απο την στιγμη που δινεις μια πειστικη εξηγηση :08. Toast:

----------


## Andrikos

> Οχι Αντρικο,δεν παω με την λογικη της μαζαςΚαι εφοσον απο οσο σου εχω ηδη πει εχω εφαρμοσει πολλα απο αυτα που λες και εχω αποτιναξει καποια κλισε του ββ χωρις να δω απολυτως καμια διαφορα με πριν δεν εχω λογο να σε αμφισβητησω,ειδικα απο την στιγμη που δινεις μια πειστικη εξηγηση


Να είσαι καλά φίλε Αντώνη , ανεξαρτήτως διατροφής αν ακούω τέτοια θερμά λόγια βάζω μυς και γραμμώνω για κάποιο λόγο :01. Mr. Green: 

Αν θες να μελετήσεις επί του θέματος βρες εργασίες του Tipton, του West, του Phillips και του Tarnopolsky.

----------


## blackmamba

Ρε παιδια εμενα αλλα μου βγαζει με την 1η και αλλα με την 4η μεθοδο..Ειμαι 20 ,75κιλα 1,75 και απο δραστηριοτητα 3-4 φορες τζιμ και καμια φορα παω και για μπαλα.Καμια βοηθεια???

----------


## pan0z

> Ρε παιδια εμενα αλλα μου βγαζει με την 1η και αλλα με την 4η μεθοδο..Ειμαι 20 ,75κιλα 1,75 και απο δραστηριοτητα 3-4 φορες τζιμ και καμια φορα παω και για μπαλα.Καμια βοηθεια???


Εγω θα σου πω ενα πραγμα και ασε μεταβλητες,τυπους,μαθηματικα στην ακρη τι τρως τωρα 3 γευματα ας πουμε βγαζουν ποσες θερμιδες 2500 ας πουμε?Βαλε αλλες 300 θερμιδες ζυγισου δες αν εβαλες κιλα αν οχι ξαναβαλε αλλες 300.Αν θες να χασεις κιλα κανεις απλα το αντιστροφο.Δεν υπαρχει νοημα πιστευω να ψαχνετε τους τυπους που σας βγαζουν ποσες θερμιδες θελετε εφοσον ο οργανισμος σας εχει συνηθησει με τις θερμιδες που του δινετε.Απλα ανεβασε 300 θερμιδες απο την καθημερινη διατροφη σου και βλεπεις.

----------


## Takaros

Παιδια..να κανω μια ερωτηση-βλακεια..

εγω που ολη μερα καθομαι εκτος απο την ωρα που παω γυμν...τι τιμη να βαλω για επιπεδο δραστηριοτητας? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Takaros

> Παιδια..να κανω μια ερωτηση-βλακεια..
> 
> εγω που ολη μερα καθομαι εκτος απο την ωρα που παω γυμν...τι τιμη να βαλω για επιπεδο δραστηριοτητας?


κανεις?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Wolve

> κανεις??


μετρια

----------


## AnidaiosGR

αν και δεν νομίζω να το βρήκα πουθενά την ΚΜΜ πως την βρισκουμε ?(καθαρη μυικη μαζα) ποσο εχουμε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παιδια συγνωμη στο αρθρο για διατροφη με αρχαριους λεει Για να μάθετε πόσες θερμίδες χρειάζεστε για την κατασκευή μυών και ποια αναλογια θα πρέπει να εχουν σε (Protein / Carbs / Λίπη), θα πρεπει να πολλαπλασιάσετε το βαρος σας με ενα συντελεστη 30-40 .
100 kgr x 30-40 = 3000-4000 θερμίδες. Έτσι, ενας 100 κιλων bodybuilder θα πρέπει να παιρνει 3000-4000 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα. 

αυτοι οι συντελεστες που λεει 30 με 40 τι ειναι και αυτοι για να μαθεις τις θερμιδες συντηρησης δεν ειναι ? :07. Question:

----------


## venom1987

να ρωτησω γιατι δεν μου βγαινει.....???
εγω ειμαι 66 κιλα με 1,78 υψος ,ηλικια 24 και εχω BMR 1795,6
και θερμιδες συντ. 2782

αλλα θελω να κανω αναπτυξη αλιπης μυηκης μαζας πως βγαζω την αναλογια???

----------


## Txc

> να ρωτησω γιατι δεν μου βγαινει.....???
> εγω ειμαι 66 κιλα με 1,78 υψος ,ηλικια 24 και εχω BMR 1795,6
> και θερμιδες συντ. 2782
> 
> αλλα θελω να κανω αναπτυξη αλιπης μυηκης μαζας πως βγαζω την αναλογια???


Με την καμια δεν εχεις τοσες θερμιδες...
Πως το υπολογισες αυτο το νουμερο?

Εγω ειμαι 76 κιλα και εχω 2688...
Εσυ με λιγοτερα κιλα, εχεις παραπανω θερμιδες...

Κατι εκανες λαθος...
Εγω συμβουλευτικα διατροφολογο και το εβγαλε...
Οχι μεσω διαδικτυου...

----------


## venom1987

> Με την καμια δεν εχεις τοσες θερμιδες...
> Πως το υπολογισες αυτο το νουμερο?
> 
> Εγω ειμαι 76 κιλα και εχω 2688...
> Εσυ με λιγοτερα κιλα, εχεις παραπανω θερμιδες...
> 
> Κατι εκανες λαθος...
> Εγω συμβουλευτικα διατροφολογο και το εβγαλε...
> Οχι μεσω διαδικτυου...




ναι εχεις δικιο 3080 εχω......αλλα και παλι πως το κανω???

----------


## Txc

> ναι εχεις δικιο 3080 εχω......αλλα και παλι πως το κανω???


Δεν με καταλαβες μαλλον, εγω ειμαι 76 κιλα και εχω 2688...
Εσυ εισαι 66 κιλα και εχεις 3000 θερμιδες?

Πως γινετε αυτο?

Λιγοτερες απο τις δικιες μου δεν θα επρεπε να εχεις απο την στιγμη που εισαι λιγοτερα κιλα?

----------


## rey1989

> ναι εχεις δικιο 3080 εχω......αλλα και παλι πως το κανω???


3080 θερμίδες  στα 66 κιλά? δηλαδή εγω στα 85 πόσες έχω ?  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: (οχι τίποτα άλλο αλλα πρεπει να παίρνω καμια 1500ρια την ημέρα στην καλύτερη με την διατροφή μου  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## venom1987

ε βεβαια αφου γυμναζομαι 5-6 την βδομαδα...... 3 βαροι 3ς πολεμικες τεχνες.......

----------


## rey1989

> ε βεβαια αφου γυμναζομαι 5-6 την βδομαδα...... 3 βαροι 3ς πολεμικες τεχνες.......


και εγώ τόσες γυμνάζομαι ,  1 ώρα έντονη αερόβια και 1,5 ώρα βάρη κάθε μέρα , γιαυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση και αναρωτιέμαι πόσες έχω. :01. Wink:

----------


## pan0z

Γιατι κολλατε ολοι με τις θερμιδες συντηρησης?Το σωμα σου προσαρμοζεται σε οποιαδηποτε θερμιδες θα τους δωσεις ειτε λιγες ειτε πολλες με λιγα λογια συντηρητε και ετσι ουτε χανεις ουτε βαζεις οποτε αντι να καθεστε να κανετε μαθηματικους τυπους απλα μετρηστε αυτα που τρωτε καθημερινα εφοσον ειναι παντα σταθερες οι θερμιδες και δεν τρωτε κουτουρου και αναλογος τι θελετε να κανετε ανεβαστε/κατεβαστε θερμιδες.

----------


## venom1987

εμενα μ ειπαν οτι για αναπτυκη μυικης μαζας αλιπης παντα 

πρεπει να παιρνω 
Πρωτεΐνες 165
 Υδατάνθρακες 531
 Λιπαρά 55

----------


## Txc

> εμενα μ ειπαν οτι για αναπτυκη μυικης μαζας αλιπης παντα 
> 
> πρεπει να παιρνω 
> Πρωτεΐνες 165
>  Υδατάνθρακες 531
>  Λιπαρά 55


Ποιος σου το πε αυτο?
Πληρης αποπροσανατολισμος...

----------


## Txc

> Γιατι κολλατε ολοι με τις θερμιδες συντηρησης?Το σωμα σου προσαρμοζεται σε οποιαδηποτε θερμιδες θα τους δωσεις ειτε λιγες ειτε πολλες με λιγα λογια συντηρητε και ετσι ουτε χανεις ουτε βαζεις οποτε αντι να καθεστε να κανετε μαθηματικους τυπους απλα μετρηστε αυτα που τρωτε καθημερινα εφοσον ειναι παντα σταθερες οι θερμιδες και δεν τρωτε κουτουρου και αναλογος τι θελετε να κανετε ανεβαστε/κατεβαστε θερμιδες.


Ασχολιαστο απλα...

----------


## kostas11

> Γιατι κολλατε ολοι με τις θερμιδες συντηρησης?Το σωμα σου προσαρμοζεται σε οποιαδηποτε θερμιδες θα τους δωσεις ειτε λιγες ειτε πολλες με λιγα λογια συντηρητε και ετσι ουτε χανεις ουτε βαζεις οποτε αντι να καθεστε να κανετε μαθηματικους τυπους απλα μετρηστε αυτα που τρωτε καθημερινα εφοσον ειναι παντα σταθερες οι θερμιδες και δεν τρωτε κουτουρου και αναλογος τι θελετε να κανετε ανεβαστε/κατεβαστε θερμιδες.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## venom1987

> Με την καμια δεν εχεις τοσες θερμιδες...
> Πως το υπολογισες αυτο το νουμερο?
> 
> Εγω ειμαι 76 κιλα και εχω 2688...
> Εσυ με λιγοτερα κιλα, εχεις παραπανω θερμιδες...
> 
> Κατι εκανες λαθος...
> Εγω συμβουλευτικα διατροφολογο και το εβγαλε...
> Οχι μεσω διαδικτυου...


κι ομως 
το εβγαλα μεσα απο βιβλιο διατροφης

BMR=18,75xΥΨΟΣ - 6,76xΗΛΙΚΙΑ - 1308

και μ βγαινει 1886 

και ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ=BMR x ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΔΡΑΣΤ. (εγω εβαλα 1,6 γιατι γυμναζομαι 5-6 την βδομαδα)
και μ βγαινει 3018

μια χαρα τωρα το θεμα ειναι να τις χωρισω σωστα σε π/υ/λ για αυξηση μυικης μαζας......

----------


## pan0z

> Ασχολιαστο απλα...


ασχολιαστο ως προς τι?Απλη λογικη ειναι τρως 2000 θερμιδες κατεβενεις στις 1700 χανεις καποια κιλα μετα απο λιγο καιρο προσαρμοζετε το σωμα σου σε αυτο και ετσι ουτε χανεις ουτε βαζεις.Αρα η τωρινες θερμιδες που συντηρητε το σωμα σου χωρις να βαζει κιλα ουτε να χανεις ειναι οι 1700.Δωσε επιχειρημα αλλη φορα οταν θες να την "πεις" στον αλλον μην πετας απλα 2 λεξεις.

----------


## Txc

> ασχολιαστο ως προς τι?Απλη λογικη ειναι τρως 2000 θερμιδες κατεβενεις στις 1700 χανεις καποια κιλα μετα απο λιγο καιρο προσαρμοζετε το σωμα σου σε αυτο και ετσι ουτε χανεις ουτε βαζεις.Αρα η τωρινες θερμιδες που συντηρητε το σωμα σου χωρις να βαζει κιλα ουτε να χανεις ειναι οι 1700.Δωσε επιχειρημα αλλη φορα οταν θες να την "πεις" στον αλλον μην πετας απλα 2 λεξεις.


Οκ ας το επιχειρηματολογισω. Ας πουμε οτι εγω θελω να κανω ογκο. Πως θα γινει δλδ? Αν δεν βρω θερμιδες συντηρησης του βαρους μου και δεν διαμορφωσω το διατροφικο μου πλανο, ετσι ωστε να εχω ενα θερμιδικο πλεονασμα, πως θα βαλω? θα λεω οτι κανω ογκο και αντι να βαζω, θα χανω γιατι τροω λιγοτερο?

----------


## thanasis76

παιδια οπως ειπε και ο φιλος πιο πανω το σωμα μπορει και προσαρμοζεται ευκολα. 
δεν ειπαμε να τρωμε πολυ λιγες θερμιδες φυσικα...
το θεμα ειναι να εχουμε μια πολυ καθαρη διατροφη και να κοιταμε ποσο πρωτεινη χρειαζομαστε την μερα, ποσους υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα. 
οι θερμιδες ειναι σχετικες... ( ποτε δεν τις μετραω ) αν εχουμε μια σωστη , καθαρη διατροφη ακομη κι αν πεσουμε στην αρχη 1-2 κιλα το σωμα θα προσαρμοστει, θα μεινει εκει και μετα ειναι ευκολο να δουλεψουμε σωστα διατροφη-γυμναστικη-μυες-λιπος.... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## pan0z

> Οκ ας το επιχειρηματολογισω. Ας πουμε οτι εγω θελω να κανω ογκο. Πως θα γινει δλδ? Αν δεν βρω θερμιδες συντηρησης του βαρους μου και δεν διαμορφωσω το διατροφικο μου πλανο, ετσι ωστε να εχω ενα θερμιδικο πλεονασμα, πως θα βαλω? θα λεω οτι κανω ογκο και αντι να βαζω, θα χανω γιατι τροω λιγοτερο?


πριν αρχησεις τον ογκο εκανες καποια διατροφη που ειχε καποιες θερμιδες με εκεινη την διατροφη και εφοσον τις ειχες μετρησει  και δεν ειχες σκαμπανεβασματα για καποιο καιρο το σωμα θα ειχε συνηθησει με αυτες τις θερμιδες και δεν θα επαιρνες ουτε θα εχανες κιλα.Ε μολις ανεβαζες 300 θερμιδες θα ξεκολουσε και θα αρχιζες να βαζεις κιλα λιγο λιγο,μετα απο λιγο καιρο βεβαια θα ξανακολλουσες γιατι θα προσαρμοζοτανε παλι το σωμα σου σε αυτες και θα επρεπε να ξανανεβασεις κ.ο.κ.

----------


## venom1987

> Δεν με καταλαβες μαλλον, εγω ειμαι 76 κιλα και εχω 2688...
> Εσυ εισαι 66 κιλα και εχεις 3000 θερμιδες?
> 
> Πως γινετε αυτο?
> 
> Λιγοτερες απο τις δικιες μου δεν θα επρεπε να εχεις απο την στιγμη που εισαι λιγοτερα κιλα?


οριστε Txc πως το εβγαλα :

Βάρος: 66 kg
 Ύψος: 179 cm
 Ηλικία: 24

Mε βαση την εξισωση BMR = 66+ (13.7xΒάρος(kg)) + (5xΎψος(cm)) - (6.8 x Ηλικία(έτη))
 μου βγαζει οτι ο βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός μ ειναι : 1702

Γυμναζομαι σιγουρα 4 με 5 την βδομαδα ισως και 6 καμια φορα οποτε θεωρησα καλο να βαλω τον συντελεστή για 
θερμίδες συντήρησης = BMR x 1.55

Οποτε εχω θερμίδες συντήρησης 2638 
Και επειδη θελω αυξηση μυικης αλιπης μαζας εβαλα 250 θερμιδες + οποτε βγαζω 2888 (λαθος το  3080  :01. Unsure:  )

καταλαβες??

----------


## rey1989

> οριστε Txc πως το εβγαλα :
> 
> Βάρος: 66 kg
>  Ύψος: 179 cm
>  Ηλικία: 24
> 
> Mε βαση την εξισωση BMR = 66+ (13.7xΒάρος(kg)) + (5xΎψος(cm)) - (6.8 x Ηλικία(έτη))
>  μου βγαζει οτι ο βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός μ ειναι : 1702
> 
> ...


οπότε 2888 για όγκο 
νόμιζα 3080 οι θερμίδες συντήρησης και φρίκαρα. :08. Turtle:

----------


## venom1987

> οπότε 2888 για όγκο 
> νόμιζα 3080 οι θερμίδες συντήρησης και φρίκαρα.


ε βεβαια αχχααχαχαχ φανταζεσαι???αχαχαχ

----------


## venom1987

μολις χωρισα και τις θερμιδες και εβγαλα οτι χρειαζομαι :

Θερμίδες 2888

Πρωτεΐνες 165
 Υδατάνθρακες 435
 Λιπαρά 53

σειρα εχει η σωστη διατροφη με βαση αυτο το πλανο  :01. Smile:

----------


## vag1992

Ειμαι 1.67 και ειμαι 52 κιλα...Μπορει καποιος να με πει ποσες ειναι οι θερμιδες συντηρησης που εχω...Γιατι αλλα με βγαζει στην πρωτη μεθοδο και αλλα στην   τεταρτη...

----------


## vag1992

Δραστηριοτητα μετρια *

----------


## venom1987

> Ειμαι 1.67 και ειμαι 52 κιλα...Μπορει καποιος να με πει ποσες ειναι οι θερμιδες συντηρησης που εχω...Γιατι αλλα με βγαζει στην πρωτη μεθοδο και αλλα στην   τεταρτη...


οριστε φιλε η διαδικασια 

BMR = 66+ (13.7xΒάρος(kg)) + (5xΎψος(cm)) - (6.8 x Ηλικία(έτη))

βαλε κιλα,υψος και ηλικια κανε τις πραξεις και στο βγαζει
και μετα για ενεργιακες θερμιδες BMR x 1,55 και τελος  :01. Smile:  καντο και ανεβασε το

----------


## vag1992

Ευχαριστω φιλε...657.55 εβγαλε και Χ 1.55  1.019...Σωστα?? Εγω κραταω το 1.019 ως τις θερμιδες συντηρησης που εχω ετσι δεν ειναι??? Και κατι αλλο...Στην 4η 
μεθοδο με εβγαλε 1.761..Και μπερδευτηκα..Ποιο απ τα δυο ισχυει...

----------


## venom1987

> Ευχαριστω φιλε...657.55 εβγαλε και Χ 1.55  1.019...Σωστα?? Εγω κραταω το 1.019 ως τις θερμιδες συντηρησης που εχω ετσι δεν ειναι??? Και κατι αλλο...Στην 4η 
> μεθοδο με εβγαλε 1.761..Και μπερδευτηκα..Ποιο απ τα δυο ισχυει...


1.019?? τραγικο

για γραψε μια εδω υψος ,κιλα και ηλικια??να το βρουμε

----------


## vag1992

> 1.019?? τραγικο
> 
> για γραψε μια εδω υψος ,κιλα και ηλικια??να το βρουμε


1.67 υψος...52 κιλα....Απ οτι καταλαβενεις θα αρχισω διατροφη για να παρω κιλα...

----------


## vag1992

> 1.67 υψος...52 κιλα....Απ οτι καταλαβενεις θα αρχισω διατροφη για να παρω κιλα...


19 χρονων ειμαι

----------


## rey1989

εγώ πάλι δεν ξέρω να το βγάλω. 1,75 ίψος , 85 κιλα (παίζει να είμαι και 84) και δραστηριότητα τί βάζω? πάω 5 φορές την εβδομάδα γυμναστήριο και έχω 1 ώρα αερόβια 1 ώρα βάρη κυκλικά για χάσιμο λίπους. 

το έκανα αλλα μου βγήκαν διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## venom1987

> εγώ πάλι δεν ξέρω να το βγάλω. 1,75 ίψος , 85 κιλα (παίζει να είμαι και 84) και δραστηριότητα τί βάζω? πάω 5 φορές την εβδομάδα γυμναστήριο και έχω 1 ώρα αερόβια 1 ώρα βάρη κυκλικά για χάσιμο λίπους. 
> 
> το έκανα αλλα μου βγήκαν διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα


τι ηλικια εχεις?

----------


## venom1987

> 1.67 υψος...52 κιλα....Απ οτι καταλαβενεις θα αρχισω διατροφη για να παρω κιλα...


βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός μ ειναι : 1484

θερμίδες συντήρησης = BMR x 1.55
 οποτε συντηρησης εχεις : 2300 + 350 ή 450 θερμιδες ακομα για να παρεις κιλα
δλδ χρειαζεσαι οπωσδηποτε 2650 με 2700 την ημερα

καταλαβες???
τωρα πρεπει να φτιαξεις την διατροφη σ με βαση αυτες τις θερμιδες???το θεμα ειναι μπορεις???

----------


## vag1992

> βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός μ ειναι : 1484
> 
> θερμίδες συντήρησης = BMR x 1.55
>  οποτε συντηρησης εχεις : 2300 + 350 ή 450 θερμιδες ακομα για να παρεις κιλα
> δλδ χρειαζεσαι οπωσδηποτε 2650 με 2700 την ημερα
> 
> καταλαβες???
> τωρα πρεπει να φτιαξεις την διατροφη σ με βαση αυτες τις θερμιδες???το θεμα ειναι μπορεις???


Μπραβο ρε venom..Πως το εβγαλα 1019 ενας θεος ξερει...Τωρα θα φτιαξω μια διατροφη με 2700 θερμιδες την μερα...Και βεβαια θα μπορεσω..Αφου το εχω σαν στοχο...
Αλλα το θεμα ειναι να ανεβαζω κιλα καθε μηνα...Αρα καθε μηνα θα αυξανω σταδιακα τις θερμιδες...

----------


## venom1987

> Μπραβο ρε venom..Πως το εβγαλα 1019 ενας θεος ξερει...Τωρα θα φτιαξω μια διατροφη με 2700 θερμιδες την μερα...Και βεβαια θα μπορεσω..Αφου το εχω σαν στοχο...
> Αλλα το θεμα ειναι να ανεβαζω κιλα καθε μηνα...Αρα καθε μηνα θα αυξανω σταδιακα τις θερμιδες...


ακριβως αλλα σιγα σιγα δλδ 200-300 θερμιδες το μηνα

----------


## vag1992

> ακριβως αλλα σιγα σιγα δλδ 200-300 θερμιδες το μηνα


Εννοειται δε θελουμε κοιλια.. :01. Smile:  Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια φιλε..

----------


## rey1989

> τι ηλικια εχεις?


22 θα τα κλείσω ένα μήνα

----------


## venom1987

> 22 θα τα κλείσω ένα μήνα


βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός σ ειναι : 1956

θερμίδες συντήρησης = BMR x 1.55
οποτε συντηρησης εχεις : 3031
τωρα αν θες κιλα βαζεις αλλα 200-300 θερμιδες

καταλαβες???

----------


## rey1989

> βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός σ ειναι : 1956
> 
> θερμίδες συντήρησης = BMR x 1.55
> οποτε συντηρησης εχεις : 3031
> τωρα αν θες κιλα βαζεις αλλα 200-300 θερμιδες
> 
> καταλαβες???


ναι , σε ευχαριστώ μάν!. :03. Thumb up: 

τόσες τις έβγαζα και εγω περίπου και φρίκαρα γιατί λέω ειναι πολλές σε σχέση με αυτές που παιρνω.

Α ρε toli δίκιο που είχες τελικά!! το 1/3 των θερμίδων πρέπει να έπαιρνα πριν αρχίσω να διορθώνω την διατροφή μου .

χόλι σίτ!.. :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## venom1987

> ναι , σε ευχαριστώ μάν!.
> 
> τόσες τις έβγαζα και εγω περίπου και φρίκαρα γιατί λέω ειναι πολλές σε σχέση με αυτές που παιρνω.
> 
> Α ρε toli δίκιο που είχες τελικά!! το 1/3 των θερμίδων πρέπει να έπαιρνα πριν αρχίσω να διορθώνω την διατροφή μου .
> 
> χόλι σίτ!..



tolis the best 

 :01. Smile:  τωρα φτιαξε την διατροφη σ κανε τον διαχωρισμο και ποσταρε την

----------


## rey1989

> tolis the best 
> 
>  τωρα φτιαξε την διατροφη σ κανε τον διαχωρισμο και ποσταρε την


δεν ειναι ακόμα έτιμη (αν εννοείς να την διαχωρίσω όπως εσύ παραπάνω) . 
Ακόμα προσθέτω θερμίδες (150 την εβδομάδα ) και ζυγίζομαι να δω ότι συνεχίζω να χάνω όπως μου είπε ο Tolis. :03. Thumb up: 
Σε μια εβδομάδα λογικά θα την έχω ολοκληρωμένη.  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> δεν ειναι ακόμα έτιμη (αν εννοείς να την διαχωρίσω όπως εσύ παραπάνω) . 
> Ακόμα προσθέτω θερμίδες (150 την εβδομάδα ) και ζυγίζομαι να δω ότι συνεχίζω να χάνω όπως μου είπε ο Tolis.
> Σε μια εβδομάδα λογικά θα την έχω ολοκληρωμένη.


διαβασα το ονομα μου οεοεοεοε?? :01. Mr. Green:  παιδια επειδη με εχει πιασει κατι αυτη τη περιοδο κ βαραω αμετρητα πειραματα με βαση τον ογκο αν θελετε να δοκιμασετε κατι αλλα δε θελετεν α το δοκιμασετε πανω σας εδω ειμαι.καλα δεν θα χει τα ιδια αποτελεσματα αλλα νταξει.απο αυριο αυξανω τις θερμιδες μου στις 3000 απο 2700 και βλεπουμε τι γινεται...

----------


## miltaras

παιδιά εγώ το έκανα και δεν μου πολυαρέσει το αποτέλεσμα. είμαι 1.86 και 74 κιλά. την ημέρα δεν τρώω πάνω από 2200 θερμίδες και εδώ μου βγάζει ότι η συντήρηση μου είναι 3000 θερμίδες μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλές (πηγαίνω 6 φορές την εβδομάδα γυμναστήριο σε μέτρια εώς υψηλή ένταση)

----------


## leftis

> παιδιά εγώ το έκανα και δεν μου πολυαρέσει το αποτέλεσμα. είμαι 1.86 και 74 κιλά. την ημέρα δεν τρώω πάνω από 2200 θερμίδες και εδώ μου βγάζει ότι η συντήρηση μου είναι 3000 θερμίδες μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλές (πηγαίνω 6 φορές την εβδομάδα γυμναστήριο σε μέτρια εώς υψηλή ένταση)


Για συντήρηση είναι όντως πολλές αλλά όχι υπερβολικά πολλές. Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είσαι γύρω στα 2.700 με 2.800 για συντήρηση. Το λέω με βάση το δικό μου που είναι 2.800 και είμαι 1.85 αλλά 84 κιλά.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Eμένα συντήρησης μου βγάζει 3200  :08. Turtle:  Και μάλλον έτσι είναι γιατί στις 2800 χάνω περίπου λίγο λιγότερο από 1 κιλό/βδομάδα

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Eμένα συντήρησης μου βγάζει 3200  Και μάλλον έτσι είναι γιατί στις 2800 χάνω περίπου λίγο λιγότερο από 1 κιλό/βδομάδα


ποσα κιλα εισαι?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

73 με 1,76-1,77 ύψος.Είναι τόσο ανεβασμένες λόγω συντελεστή δραστηριότητας.Θερμίδες συντηρησης είναι στις 1800 και κατι.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

[QUOTE=Γιάννηςς;531136]73 με 1,76-1,77 ύψος.Είναι τόσο ανεβασμένες λόγω συντελεστή δραστηριότητας.Θερμίδες συντηρησης είναι στις 1800 και κατι.[/QUOTE

λογικο.Με τι αλλο αθλημα ασχολεισαι?
εγω οταν ημουν 73 κιλα(οταν ξεκινησα τον ογκο),ημουν στις 2500 συντηρηση με μεση δραστηριοτητα.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Κάνω κικ μπόξινγκ 3 φορές την εβδομάδα,1 ώρα διάδρομο αερόβιο ή όσο αντέξω αναερόβιο,3 ώρες βάρη μαζί με αερόβιο και αναερόβιο( δεν έχω ξεκαθαρησει ακόμα πως γίνεται  :01. Razz: ..είναι με λιγότερα κιλά,και πολλλλλλλέεεεεες επαναλήψεις κάθε μυϊκη ομάδα.Rep effect το ειχα δει καποτε),3 ώρες έντονο αερόβιο-αναερόβιο(περισότερο αερόβιο) πρόγραμα αίθουσας(body combat),1 ώρα σύνολο κοιλιακούς,και μιαμιση κλασσικά βάρη(πολλά κιλά λίγα ρεπ)
Συντελεστή βάζω 1.75.Λίγο παραπάνω από το έντονη άσκηση δλδ.

----------


## tolis93

με 3 ωρες καθε μερα εκτος κυριακης εντονη προπονηση (βαρη αεροβια και μποξ) κ 1-2 φορες παιζει να χτυπησω κ 4ωρο.ειμαι στις 2200. το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειχα πεσει αποτομα και δε μπορω να ανεβασω θερμιδες ευκολα χωρις να βαλω νερα κ λιπη κ τετοια κολπα πραγμα π δε το θελω.εχει κανενας καμια ιδεα τι κανουμε?να ανεβω δλδ αλλα σταδιακα και χωρις να παρω ανουσια κιλα.ανεβαζω λιπαρα πρωτεινες τι? παιζω π-υ-λ 220-230 180-200  20-30 αντιστοιχα

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ποποο...ρε συ κάνεις πολλές παραπάνω ώρες και είσαι στις 2200;;Γιατί έτσι;Έχει πέσει ο μεταβολισμός τόσο πολύ;Πως γίνεται αυτό;Μήπως και καλά επειδή κάνεις πολύ άσκηση ο οργανισμός πέφτει σε κατάσταση σοκ και νομίζει οτιθα υποσυτιστείς και γι αυτό αρχίζει να μειώνει τις καύσεις;Το λέω τελείως υποθετικά: Αν αυξήσεις στα ύψη τις θερμίδες σταδιακά με συχνά μικρά γεύματα ο οργανισμός μήπως "αλλάξει άποψη" σε εισαγωγικά;Δλδ να "σιγουρευτεί" πάλι σε εισαγωγικά οτι δεν υποσιτίζεσαι;

----------


## spyros1986

εχω πραγματικα την εντυπωση οτι ο καθενας γραφει το κοντο του και το μακρυ του. αλλου ειδα οτι τα γραμ. πρωτεινης ειναι το βαρος σου επι 3,αρα σε μενα θα πρεπει να ειναι 234, τωρα βλεπω εδω οτι ειναι το 20-25% των συνολικων θερμιδων.για μενα που μου βγαζει 4177 θερμιδες θα πρεπει να καταναλωνω 261 γρ. πρωτεινης. 

Υπαρχει κανεις που να ξερει ΟΝΤΩΣ τι ισχυει? επισης εχω ακουσει αλλου οτι πρεπει να παιρνεις 3-4γρμ για καθε 800-900γρ αλιπης σωματικης μαζας.

----------


## average_joe

μια χαρα εντυπωση εχεις.
ο ενας οπως λες γραφει *3, ο αλλος 25%
...και συ προσθετεις οτι εχεις ακουσει 3-4 γρ ανα 800- 900γρ αλιπης σωματικης μαζας. μαλιστα.
με αλλα λογια συνεισφερεις και συ με αλλη μια αποψη.
go figure.

κατι αλλο, τι διαφορα θεωρεις πως θα σου κανουν τα 234 απο τα 261? ειναι καλυτερα ή χειροτερα η περισσοτερη πρωτεινη?


επισης αφου δεν βρισκεις μια αξιοπιστη απαντηση γιατι δεν διαβαζεις μονος σου, μπορει εσυ να βγαλεις ακρη.
τσεκ 2 για αρχη και μετα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρεις και αλλα (δεν ειναι τπτ, ουτε 50 σελιδες)




> http://www.kriswragg.co.uk/pdf/9898.pdf
> http://home.exetel.com.au/surreality...n%20Humans.pdf


το πρωτο link αναφερεται σε αθλητες μαλιστα. το δευτερο λινκ εχει και πινακακια τοσο σε γρ/μερα οσο και με % (σελ 16). αλλα ειναι σε kj και οχι σε θερμιδες, θα πρεπει να την κανεις μονος σου τη μετατροπη. τωρα αν αυτες αναλογουν στις δικες σου αναγκες δεν εχω ιδεα, ακομα ψαχνω τις δικες μου.

καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## nwnc

Παιδιά χρειάζομαι βοήθεια.1.75 ύψος, 65 κιλά, 21 χρονών.Βαρη 4 φορές την βδομάδα,αερόβια μέτριας έντασης 2 φορές.Πόσες είναι οι θερμίδες σηντήρησης μου?Αλοτε τις βγάζω 2200 άλλοτε 2600....

----------


## sfigas

Ένα άτομο 76 κιλά 1.75 ύψους με μόνη ασχολεία βάρη 1 ώρα και διάδρομο 30 λεπτά περπάτημα πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να πέρνει για να μεινει στα ίδια κιλά ;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

sfigas, σίγουρα διαβάζεις το φόρουμ ενάμιση χρόνο;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sfigas

Εγώ πιστεύω πως χρειάζονται περίπου 2300 θερμίδες απλά έκανα την ερώτηση για πάρω 2 γνώμη γιαυτό τον λόγο δεν είναι τα forum ;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Το φόρουμ γι αυτή τη δουλειά είναι, τα νούμερα όμως αυτά δε τα βγάζει κάποιος από το μυαλό του, τα δίνουνε έτοιμα προγράμματα ή μαθηματικοί τύποι (κατά προσέγγιση... κι από κι και μετά πειραματίζεσαι) που έχουνε μπει πολλάκις τόσο στα Άρθρα όσο και στα stiky θέματα στην ενότητα Διατροφή. 

Για να σου απαντήσω,  2400-2700 το οποίο εξαρτάται από το πόσες προπονήσεις κάνεις εβδομαδιαίως, την ένταση της προπόνησης σου, το ποσοστό λίπους κλπ.


* Το τόπικ συγχωνεύτηκε

----------


## sfigas

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

----------


## gymc

Καλησπέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για την εξίσωση BMR. Είμαι 24χ 73κ 1.78. Εκανα τους υπολογισμούς και πολλαπλ. με συντελεστη 1.55 και που βγηκε για συντηρηση 2700 + 500 που έβαλα για όγκο μου πηγε 3200. Μιπως είναι πολυ να παίρνω τοσες θερμ. καθημερινα η είναι αυτες που πρέπει για όγκο;

----------


## FreeStyLeR_

Εγω εκανα:

Βημα 1ο
66 + ( 13.7 x 83 ) + ( 5 x 197 ) - ( 6.8 x 21 ) = 2738 θερμιδες για συντηρηση

Βημα 2ο
66 x 1.7 = 112,2 Ενεργιακες αναγκες ανα μερα  , σωστα αυτα τα 2?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ 4η

1) Πολ/στε το βαρος σας με 24.2

2) Πολ/στε το παραπανω αποτελεσμα με το <<ειδος>> του μεταβολισμου σας (*)

- Για <<αργο>> μεταβολισμο, δηλαδη βαζετε ευκολα βαρος, αλλα χανετε δυσκολα, πολ/ζετε με 30%

- Για <<μετριο>> μεταβολισμο,δηλαδη αν βαλετε σαν στοχο την αυξηση βαρους ή την απώλεια, το πετυχαινετε, πολ/ζετε με 40%

- Για <<γρηγορο>> μεταβολισμο, δηλαδη βαζετε βαρος δυσκολα ενω χανεται βαρος πιο ευκολα, πολ/ζετε με 50%

3) Για να βρειτε ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζεστε για να διατηρησετε το βαρος σας, προσθετετε το (1) και το (2)

4) Για να χασετε βαρος (<γραμμωση>) αφαιρειτε απο το παραπανω αποτελεσμα το 500

5) Για να βαλετε βαρος (<ογκο>), προσθεσετε στο (3) το 500


βοηθεια λιγο σε αυτο δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω... ουτε να βρω το 3,4,5 :/

----------


## Waterman

Γεια σας παιδιά,ονομάζομαι Δημήτρης και αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα..είμαι 1.82 και 83 κιλά..θέλω να χάσω λίπος και να γραμμώσω..ποσά gr πρωτείνης πρέπει να καταναλώνω καθημερινά?

----------


## billy89

Δεν ξέρω πόσα από τα κιλά που έχεις είναι μυικά αλλά με 160 - 180 γρ ημερησίως για γράμμωση είσαι μια χαρά.

----------


## Waterman

> Δεν ξέρω πόσα από τα κιλά που έχεις είναι μυικά αλλά με 160 - 180 γρ ημερησίως για γράμμωση είσαι μια χαρά.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Billy.. :01. Smile:

----------


## benjamin

Kalispera mporei kapios na me voithisei eimai 1.90 75 kila kai metria mporo na parw kila kai thelo na kano ogko poses fermides prepei na katanalono hmerisios???

****Γράφουμε πάντα με Ελληνικά, είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ. Mods Team.****

----------


## Bruno84

Καλησπέρα. 'Eχοντας διαβάσει τα περι διατροφής (υπολογισμός θερμίδων,πηγές πρωτείνης-υδατάνθρακα,(προ-μέτα)-προπονητικά) βρήκα μια προσέγιση-πλάνο διατροφής με την ονομασία, Ιntermittent fasting - Περιοδική νηστεία 16-8, νηστέια λέγοντας οχι απαραίτητα με την ένοια της υποθερμιδικής διατροφής αλλα χρησιμοποείται και σε φάση όγκου. Συγκεκριμένα http://www.staystrong.gr/blog/diatro...iodiki-nisteia.  Ποία είναι η γνώμη σας την εφαρμόζεi κανείς ή απλά η καλύτερη μέθοδος ειναι αυτη των τακτικών γευμάτων;;

----------


## beefmeup

υπαρχει θεμα στο φορουμ φιλε :03. Thumb up: 
ριξτου μια ματια να παρεις αποψεις.

----------


## Panos1976

Ελπίζω να γράφω στο σωστό τόπικ την απορία μου.

Υπάρχει κάποια σταθερά τιμών στην αναλογία πρωτ/υδ/λιπ για το οποιοδήποτε στόχο θέτουμε ; 

Προσωπικά επειδή έχω συνδυαστικό στόχο μείωση λίπους με τουλάχιστον διατήρηση μυικής μάζας , οι αναλογίες που επιδιώκω είναι 70/20/10.Είμαι κάπου λάθος ;

----------


## beefmeup

λιπαρα θες 30%
πρωτεινη βαλε καπου 1.5γρ ανα κιλο,κ οτι περισεψει το συμπληρωνεις απο υ/ες.

----------


## Constantinosdv

Καλησπέρα παιδία
Θέλω να γραμμώσω και να κατέβω ποσοστό λύπους όσο το δυνατών γρηγορότερα και ασφαλέστερα
Είμαι 1,75 84 κιλά 
Κάνω μια ώρα αερόβιο τουλάχιστον την ημέρα ,1 ώρα βάροι και σωματοδιναμίκη προπόνηση στήν ενόργανη,είμαι αθλητής ενόργανης-ακροβατικής
Σύμφωνα την ημερίσια πρόσληψη θερμιδών πρέπει να πάιρνω 1967,7 θερμίδες
Νά και ένα πλάνο απο τα γέυματα μου
Πρωινο: Nερο με λεμονι και κανελα μετα απο 20 λεπτα μια φετα ολικης με 2 φετες γαλοπουλα και δεκα καριδια
Δεκατιανο-μετα το γυμναστηριο: 2 ολοκληρα αυγα και 1 ασπραδι
Μεσημεριανο:Κοτοπουλο με λιγο μαυρο ριζι και σαλατα η μακαρονια σικαλεως με τονο η ψαρι με σαλατα η αρακα 
Απογευματινο πριν την ενοργανη :1 μπανανα
βραδυνο:Mια σαλατα με κοτοπουλο η τονο 

Κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας θα πιω ενα φρεντο καπουτσινο με 2 μαυρες και ενα χυμο πορτοκαλι φυσικο η χαμομιλη και επισης 3 λιτρα νερο την ημερα η και παραπανω,ειναι καλα για να κατεβω στα 74 κιλα? και αν ναι,ποσο περιπου θα μ παρει? Κανω προπονηση 5-6 φορες την εβδομαδα και εδω και ενα μηνα εχασα 5 κιλα
Ειμαι μεσομορφικός σωματότυπος αν αυτο βοηθαει,ευχαριστω

----------


## Feth

> Καλησπέρα παιδία
> Θέλω να γραμμώσω και να κατέβω ποσοστό λύπους όσο το δυνατών γρηγορότερα και ασφαλέστερα
> Είμαι 1,75 84 κιλά 
> Κάνω μια ώρα αερόβιο τουλάχιστον την ημέρα ,1 ώρα βάροι και σωματοδιναμίκη προπόνηση στήν ενόργανη,είμαι αθλητής ενόργανης-ακροβατικής
> Σύμφωνα την ημερίσια πρόσληψη θερμιδών πρέπει να πάιρνω 1967,7 θερμίδες
> Νά και ένα πλάνο απο τα γέυματα μου
> Πρωινο: Nερο με λεμονι και κανελα μετα απο 20 λεπτα μια φετα ολικης με 2 φετες γαλοπουλα και δεκα καριδια
> Δεκατιανο-μετα το γυμναστηριο: 2 ολοκληρα αυγα και 1 ασπραδι
> Μεσημεριανο:Κοτοπουλο με λιγο μαυρο ριζι και σαλατα η μακαρονια σικαλεως με τονο η ψαρι με σαλατα η αρακα 
> ...


Sorry φιλε αλλά μην περιμενεις καποιος να σου απαντήσει ότι θα χάσεις χ κιλά σε αυτό το διάστημα.. Εξαρτάται από παρα πολλούς παραγοντες, καποιες μερες θα εισαι πιο δραστήριος από άλλες συνεπώς θα έχεις μεγαλύτερες καύσεις.. Αυτό το νουμερο που έχεις βρεί δεν είναι οι θερμιδες που πρεπει να καταναλώσεις, αντιθέτως, είναι οι θερμιδες που θα επρεπε να καταναλώνεις αν ησουν καθιστός όλη την ημέρα ώστε να διατηρησεις τα εκάστοτε κιλά σπου, πάνε στον τομέα με τις διατροφές και βρές υπολογισμος θερμιδων και bmr και επειτα αυτό το νούμερο το 4ψηφιο(κατω του 2000_) πολλαπλασιασετο με την δραστηριοτητα σου θα σου έχει εντονη κλπ κλλπ, έπειτα από αυτό το νούμερο που θα σου βγάλει που θα είναι τύπου 2000+ θα αφαιρέσεις 400-500 θερμιδες και θα φτιάξεις μια διατροφή αντιστοιχη.
Μην προσπα΄θήσεις να χάσεις απότομα τα κιλά

----------


## andrB2Ctsi

> Καλησπέρα παιδία
> Θέλω να γραμμώσω και να κατέβω ποσοστό λύπους όσο το δυνατών γρηγορότερα και ασφαλέστερα
> Είμαι 1,75 84 κιλά 
> Κάνω μια ώρα αερόβιο τουλάχιστον την ημέρα ,1 ώρα βάροι και σωματοδιναμίκη προπόνηση στήν ενόργανη,είμαι αθλητής ενόργανης-ακροβατικής
> Σύμφωνα την ημερίσια πρόσληψη θερμιδών πρέπει να πάιρνω 1967,7 θερμίδες
> Νά και ένα πλάνο απο τα γέυματα μου
> Πρωινο: Nερο με λεμονι και κανελα μετα απο 20 λεπτα μια φετα ολικης με 2 φετες γαλοπουλα και δεκα καριδια
> Δεκατιανο-μετα το γυμναστηριο: 2 ολοκληρα αυγα και 1 ασπραδι
> Μεσημεριανο:Κοτοπουλο με λιγο μαυρο ριζι και σαλατα η μακαρονια σικαλεως με τονο η ψαρι με σαλατα η αρακα 
> ...


Κωνσταντίνε συμφωνω και εγω με τον Feth οτι οι 1967 θερμιδες ειναι ο BMR αλλα για να χάνεις περίπου 1 κιλο την εβδομάδα το προγραμμα σου ειναι οκ για το στόχο που έχεις βάλει. Τωρα αν θέλεις, προτεινω το www.checkneat.gr οπου μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις τα στοιχεία σου και να προσθέσεις τα τροφιμα που αναφέρεις, στο διαιτολογιο σου. Ετσι θα πάρεις μια ακριβέστερη εικόνα και για τις θερμίδες και για τα μάκρος και τα υπόλοιπα συστατικα.
πχ μπορει να παίρνεις τις θερμίδες που έχεις καθορίσει αλλα η αναλογία των μάκρος να μην ειναι αυτή που πρέπει.
Υ.Γ. δεν αναφερεις την ηλικία σου και δεν ειναι απίθανο στην συνέχεια να μη συνεχίσεις να χάνεις και το βάρος σου να κολλήσει ενω συνεχίζεις να κάνεις την ίδια διατροφή. Μην μειώσεις τις θερμίδες περισσότερο. Τοτε πρέπει 1 φορά την εβδομάδα να αυξήσεις τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνεις ενώ τις υπόλοιπες μέρες συνέχισε τη διατροφη που κάνεις. αυτή η τακτική θα βοηθησει τον οργανισμό σου να ξεμπλοκάρει.

----------


## ds mitsi

το εκανα κ μ βγηκε 1319,6 θερμιδες τν μερα..κ γω εκει κυμαινομαι 1300-1500.. παρατηρω ομως οτι οσο γυμναζομαι τα 50 κιλα μ φαινονται λιγα σαν να φαινομαι πιο αδυνατη..ποτε μα ποτε δεν εχω φτασει πανω απ 51 κιλα το μονο π ανεβαινει ειναι το λιπος πραγμα π δεν θελω ν αλλαξει σε καμια περιπτωση..εσεις τι πιστευετε οτι τα 50 κιλα σε 1,62 υψος με 18% λιπος ειναι λιγα γ να φανει το σωμα πιο γραμμωμενο? 5 κιλα συν θα ηταν καλυτερα?

----------


## beefmeup

> το εκανα κ μ βγηκε 1319,6 θερμιδες τν μερα..κ γω εκει κυμαινομαι 1300-1500.. *παρατηρω ομως οτι οσο γυμναζομαι τα 50 κιλα μ φαινονται λιγα σαν να φαινομαι πιο αδυνατη*..ποτε μα ποτε δεν εχω φτασει πανω απ 51 κιλα το μονο π ανεβαινει ειναι το λιπος πραγμα π δεν θελω ν αλλαξει σε καμια περιπτωση..εσεις τι πιστευετε οτι τα 50 κιλα σε 1,62 υψος με 18% λιπος ειναι λιγα γ να φανει το σωμα πιο γραμμωμενο? 5 κιλα συν θα ηταν καλυτερα?


αυτο ειναι λογικο να γινεται , λογω της αλλαγης στην συσταση του σωματος..χανεις λιπος ενω παραλληλα αυξανεις την μυικοτητα σου.
αν συνεχισεις ετσι, θα αυξανονται λιγο λιγο τα κιλα, κ σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα περασεις κ τα 51, χωρις να δειχνεις πως εχεις βαλεις λιπος.

τα υπολοιπα που ρωτας στο τελος, ειναι σχετικα κ αλλαζουν σε καθε σωμα, οποτε απαντηση δεν υπαρχει..σιγουρα ομως οσοα αυξανεις την μυικοττα σου κ μενεις στα ιδια η χαμηλοτερα ποσοστα λιπους, θα δειχνεις πιο καλα.

----------


## ds mitsi

> αυτο ειναι λογικο να γινεται , λογω της αλλαγης στην συσταση του σωματος..χανεις λιπος ενω παραλληλα αυξανεις την μυικοτητα σου.
> αν συνεχισεις ετσι, θα αυξανονται λιγο λιγο τα κιλα, κ σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα περασεις κ τα 51, χωρις να δειχνεις πως εχεις βαλεις λιπος.
> 
> τα υπολοιπα που ρωτας στο τελος, ειναι σχετικα κ αλλαζουν σε καθε σωμα, οποτε απαντηση δεν υπαρχει..σιγουρα ομως οσοα αυξανεις την μυικοττα σου κ μενεις στα ιδια η χαμηλοτερα ποσοστα λιπους, θα δειχνεις πιο καλα.



ευχαριστω γ αλλη μια φορα γ τν απαντηση σου! δεν θα με πειραζε να εχω κ 3-4 κιλακια παραπανω αρκει ομως να μην φαινοντουσαν οπως ειπες.. με τις θερμιδες ειμαι πολυ προσεκτικη κ φοβαμαι να ανεβω η αληθεια ειναι να παω 1500-1800..ισως τοτε βαλω κιλα αλλα φοβαμαι μην ανεβασω κ λιπος..εχω κ τις συμβουλες σας κ ειμαι σε καλο δρομο!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

δεν ειναι αναγκη να ανεβασεις θερμιδες για να δεις αυτα τα αποτελεσματα..απλα θα παρει σιγουρα περισοτερο χρονο, αλλα απο την αλλη τα κιλα σιγουρα θα ειναι ποιοτικα πανω σου.
αν θες ριχνεις μια ματια εδω

----------


## ds mitsi

το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι ακομα κ αν ειμαστε σε φαση γραμμωσης αν αυξησουμε τν ημερησια πρωτεινη που λαμβανουμε βλεπουμε περισσοτερο μυικο ογκο? στη διατροφη μου εχω ληψη πρωτεινης κ επερνα κ whey την σταματησα ομως γιατι μου προσθετε κ 100 θερμιδες την μερα παραπανω.. να ξαναρχισω να παιρνω?
σιγουρα θα παρει περισσοτερο χρονο γιατι εδω κ ενα 1 χρονο π ασχολουμαι περιπου βλεπω τοσο καλα αποτελεσματα σε ολα τα υπολοιπα αλλα δεν εχω παρει ουτε γραμμαριο  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

το περισοτερο, ειναι σχετικο...παιρνεις οση σου αναλογει, κ αναλογα με το πόσο ριχνεις τις θερμιδες σου απο τα υπολοιπα μακροσυστατικα, ανεβαζεις πρωτεινη.
αυτο για τις θερμιδες, με την πρωτεινη μην το φοβασαι, γιατι απο τις 4 θερμιδες που εχει, ανα γραμμαριο,  το σωμα δαπανα την 1, για να την μεταβολισει..επιπλεον η πρωτεινη, δεν γινεται λιπος στο σωμα..
φυσικα υπαρχουν κ καποια ορια σε ολα αυτα, περισοτερα στο αρθρο "πως παχαινουμε"..

----------


## ds mitsi

αρα ξεκιναω παλι..γιατι η αληθεια ειναι οτι το λιπος οντως δεν ανεβαινει γιατι παιρνω εδω κ 1 χρονο περιπου κ με σωστη διατροφη κατεβηκα 6%..μονο θερμιδες σου δινει αλλα κ παλι οπως λες οχι κακες..τωρα παιρνω κ BCAA δεν υπαρχει καποιο θεμα αν αρχισω παλι κ τν whey κ παιρνω κ τα 2 ετσι? γιατι τα αμινοξεα τα παιρνω μονο τις μερες π γυμναζομαι..

----------


## beefmeup

ναι ,αμινοξεα τις μερες προπονησης (καλυτερα πριν η κ με το πρωινο αν δεν θες να βαλεις whey εκει), κ την whey καθε μερα αναλογα των αναγκων σου..σιγουρα ομως μια δοση  whey μετα την προπονηση.

----------


## ds mitsi

> ναι ,αμινοξεα τις μερες προπονησης (καλυτερα πριν η κ με το πρωινο αν δεν θες να βαλεις whey εκει), κ την whey καθε μερα αναλογα των αναγκων σου..σιγουρα ομως μια δοση  whey μετα την προπονηση.



αμινοξεα ειναι καλυτερα λες πριν κ μετα τ πρωινο? γιατι λεει τ μπουκαλακι 2 caps πριν κ 2 μετα την προπονηση..να παιρνω μετα την προπονηση κ 2 caps BCAA  κ whey μαζι?

----------


## beefmeup

αν κ ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα, κ νομιζω καπου το ειχαμε ξαναγραψει αυτο, απο την στιγμη που παιρνεις whey, δεν εχει νοημα να παιρνεις κ αμινο μαζι, τσαμπα πανε...τελειως τσαμπα ομως.
οποτε καλυτερα τις μερες προπονησης να τα χρησιμοποιεις πριν την προπονηση κ σε μια αλλη στιγμη της μερας, οπου ναμιζεις οτι πασχεις απο προσληψη πρωτεινης..

----------


## ds mitsi

> αν κ ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα, κ νομιζω καπου το ειχαμε ξαναγραψει αυτο, απο την στιγμη που παιρνεις whey, δεν εχει νοημα να παιρνεις κ αμινο μαζι, τσαμπα πανε...τελειως τσαμπα ομως.
> οποτε καλυτερα τις μερες προπονησης να τα χρησιμοποιεις πριν την προπονηση κ σε μια αλλη στιγμη της μερες, οπου ναμιζεις οτι πασχεις απο προσληψη πρωτεινης..



ξεφυγα θες να πεις κ εχεις δικιο λαθος δικο μου!οπως κ να χει σε ευχαριστω πολυ κ παλι γ τς πληροφοριες γιατι πολλα απ οσα διαβαζω στ αρθρα δεν μπορω να τα καταλαβω κ ακριβως κ με βοηθησες πολυ! :01. Smile: 
 θα τα κοιταξω οσα μ ειπες κ θα τα βαλω στο προγραμμα!!

----------


## bjj

Kαλησπερα παιδια ειμαι 1,75 80 κιλα και ασχολουμαι με την παλη μου βγαζει οτι θελω 3802θερμιδες με βαση την πρωτη μεθοδο... δεν θελω ναπαρω κιλα γιατι ειναι συγκεκριμενη η κατηγορια μου πως λετε να κατω το σπλιτ σκεφτομουν 50%πρωτ / 30% υθατανθρακα/ 20% λιπαρα. τι λετε εσεις;
ευχαριστω

----------


## Feth

Τι 50% ρε φιλε, 50% αντιστοιχει σε 475 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη, καταναλωσε 1.5 / 2χ σωματικο σου βάρος πρωτεινη και τα υπολοιπα μοιρασε τα λιπαρα / carbs.

----------


## beefmeup

4000 θερμιδες ειναι παρα πολλες, δεν παιζει να ειναι τοσες, καπου κατι λαθος εχει γινει..καλυτερα δες το κ σε αλλο προγραμμα/τροπο υπολογισμου.

----------


## bjj

ο δευτερος τροπος μου βγαζει 2710.4  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

καπως καλυτερα..

τσεκαρε αυτο το θεμα, θα βοηθησει περισοτερο νομιζω..

*Προγραμμα Υπολογισμου BMR και θερμιδων*

----------


## bjj

χαχαχαχα αυτο μου βγαζει 3804 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Thomas99

[QUOTE=gpol;5958]*Ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζομαι για ογκο/γραμμωση/συντηρηση;*
*UPDATE*

ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ 1η

*BMR Formula - Υπολογισμος Βασικου Μεταβολισμου*
*Εδω λαμβανονται υποψιν το φυλο, η ηλικια, το υψος, βαρος*

Βημα 1ο

Για γυναικες: BMR = 655 + ( 9.6 x βαρος σε κιλα ) + ( 1.8 x υψος σε εκατοστα ) - ( 4.7 x ηλικια σε χρονια )

Για ανδρες: BMR = 66 + ( 13.7 x βαρος σε κιλα ) + ( 5 x υψος σε εκατοστα ) - ( 6.8 x ηλικια σε χρονια )

Βημα 2ο

Ενεργειακες αναγκες ανα μερα = ΒΜR * Eπιπεδο δραστηριοτητας

Επιπεδο δραστηριοτητας
----------------------------------
Καθιστική ζωή 1.0-1.39
Ελαφρά δραστηριότητα 1.4-1.59
Μέτριας έντασης δραστηριότητα 1.6-1.89
Έντονη δραστηριότητα 1.9-2.5

Η καθιστική ζωή αντανακλά στη ενέργεια που καταναλώνεται κατά την τέλεση καθημερινών δραστηριοτήτων (κάθισμα, γράψιμο, κατανάλωση φαγητού κτλ). Η ελαφρά δραστηριότητα αναφέρεται σε έναν τρόπο ζωής που περιλαμβάνει τις δραστηριότητες της προηγούμενης κατηγορίας και επιπλέον κάποιες οικιακές δουλειές, περπάτημα και μεταφορά μικρών φορτίων. Η Τρίτη κατηγορία αναφέρεται σε έναν τρόπο ζωής που τα άτομα εχουν εντάξει στο ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα τους ήπιας μορφής άσκησης και πιο έντονες δραστηριότητες. Τέλος η τελευταία κατηγορία αναφέρεται σε τρόπο ζωής ατόμων, των οποίων το σύνολο των δραστηριοτήτων του είναι έντονες (πχ χειρωνακτικές εργασίες, συστηματική ενασχόληση με τον αθλητισμό).

Το αποτελεσμα που βρηκατε δειχνει ποσες θερμιδες πρεπει να τρωτε για να διατηρειται το υπαρχον βαρος σας. Αν θελετε να αυξησετε το βαρος σας μαζα, προσθεσθε επιπλεον περιπου 300 θερμιδες, ενω αν θελετε να χασετε βαρος μειωστε κατα 300 θερμιδες.



ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ 2η

*Υπολογισμος Βασικου Μεταβολισμου συναρτησει της καθαρης μυικης μαζας*

Για ανδρες ηλικιας (18-30): 19,1 x ΚΜΖ + 680

Τι είναι το KMZ; εγώ έκανα την μέθοδο 4 . είμαι 17 χρονών 1,61 και έχω 56 κιλά
άρα 56*24,2=1.355,2
       1.355,2*50%=677,6
        1.355,2+677,6=2.032,8 +500 (ογκο)=2.532,8 call 
Θέλωνα το επαλήθευσω με την μεθοδο 2
Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω; είναι σωστά τα παραπάνω;

----------


## fire84

το ΚΜΖ τι σημαινει και πως το βρισκω;

----------


## Frida26

Καλησπέρα σας και συγχαρητήρια για το forum. Είμαι γυναίκα 25 χρόνων. Είμαι 57 κιλά με 1.60 ύψος. Το ακριβές λίπος μου δεν το γνωρίζω μιας και δεν έχω μετρηθεί σε κάποιον διαιτολόγο. Με μια προσεγγιστικη μέτρηση που βρήκα στο YouTube από κάποιον που ασχολείται με βαρη(μέτρησα μέση καρπό και περιφέρεια) το υπολογίζω στα13. 11 κιλά δηλαδή ποσοστό 23%.υπολογισα το BRM με μια από τις παραπάνω μεθόδους και έβγαλα 1360 kcal. Δεδομένου ότι κάνω 4 φορές την εβδομάδα βάρη και 'κάποια' αερόβια πολλαπλασιασα με 1.4 και έβγαλα θερμίδες συντήρησης 1904.Με ενδιαφέρει να χάσω λίπος και έχω κάποιες απορίες!
α) πόσο λίπος είναι εφικτό να χάσω μέσα σε ένα μήνα? 3 κιλά είναι υπερβολή? Και
β) πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να ρίξω..? Μου είναι πιο εύκολο να κάνω αερόβια πάρα να πονάω..
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και συγνώμη για το μεγάλο κειμενο

----------


## aris1994

Για μένα ξεκίνα για αρχή με 200 θερμίδες μείων και το βλέπεις...Λίπος δεν γνωρίζει κανεις να σου πει πόσο μπορείς να χάσεις γιατι εξαρτάται από το άτομο,εξάλου το ότι η  ζυγαριά πέφτει δεν συμαίνει απαραίτητα ότι χάνεις λίπος.Το ιδανικό είναι πρώτα από όλα να κοιτάς τον καθρεύτη σου.Αν παίζεις υποθερμιδικά σύγουρα θα χάσεις,ωστόσο το αποτέλεσμα θα ειναι σίγουρα καλύτερο αν συνδιάσεις αερόβιο και βάρη.

----------


## thanasis12

παιδιά καλησπέρα , είμαι 19 χρονών , ύψος 1,78 και βάρος 68 κιλά. το τελευταίο διάστημα ασχολούμαι με το πως να διαμορφώσω τη διατροφή μου. έχω χρησιμοποιήσει την μέθοδο BMR και μου βγάζει ημερήσιες ανάγκες 2725 θερμίδες καθότι ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής 6 ημερών (3 μέρες βάρη , 3 μέρες αερόβιο). Επίσης να σημειώσω πως το σωματικό μου λίπος είναι στο 12,4%. Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής :

1) αρχικά αν έχω βγάλει σωστό υπολογισμό στις θερμίδες συντήρησης
2) να χρησιμοποιήσω το υπόδειγμα 35-55-15% για τον υπολογισμό των μακροστοιχείων ?
3) πόσες περίπου θερμίδες πρέπει να προσθέσω για στεγνό όγκο ?
4) πόσες θερμίδες να αφαιρέσω την περίοδο της γράμμωσης για να φτάσω σε μονοψήφιο αριθμό σωματικού λίπους σταδιακά ?

----------


## anton13

> παιδιά καλησπέρα , είμαι 19 χρονών , ύψος 1,78 και βάρος 68 κιλά. το τελευταίο διάστημα ασχολούμαι με το πως να διαμορφώσω τη διατροφή μου. έχω χρησιμοποιήσει την μέθοδο BMR και μου βγάζει ημερήσιες ανάγκες 2725 θερμίδες καθότι ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής 6 ημερών (3 μέρες βάρη , 3 μέρες αερόβιο). Επίσης να σημειώσω πως το σωματικό μου λίπος είναι στο 12,4%. Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής :
> 
> 1) αρχικά αν έχω βγάλει σωστό υπολογισμό στις θερμίδες συντήρησης
> 2) να χρησιμοποιήσω το υπόδειγμα 35-55-15% για τον υπολογισμό των μακροστοιχείων ?
> 3) πόσες περίπου θερμίδες πρέπει να προσθέσω για στεγνό όγκο ?
> 4) πόσες θερμίδες να αφαιρέσω την περίοδο της γράμμωσης για να φτάσω σε μονοψήφιο αριθμό σωματικού λίπους σταδιακά ?


Γειά σου Θανάση,
α) Όχι, κι εξηγούμαι: άλλο το BMR (Βασικός Μεταβολικός Ρυθμός) και άλλο το EER (Εκτιμώμενες Ενεργειακές Ανάγκες). Το BMR είναι οι ενεργειακές ανάγκες του οργανισμού απλά να τη χώνεψη της τροφής και τις βασικές λειτουργίες (αναπνοή κλπ). Αυτό υπολογίζεται με διάφορες φόρμουλες, για τη δική σου περίπτωση είναι περίπου 1720 θερμίδες.
Το EER, με 1 ώρα την ημέρα έντονη δραστηριότητα (βάρη, αεροβική), υπολογίζεται γύρω στις 3265 θερμίδες. Το πως υπολογίζεται, μπορείς να το βρεις στο διαδίκτυο, υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι.
β) Αυτό είνα δικό σου θέμα, κανείς δε μπορεί να σου προτείνει με ασφάλεια macros χωρίς να γνωρίζει πέντε πράγματα, για εμένα προσωπικά πάντως το 55% (υδατάνθρακες υποθέτω) είναι υπερβολικό.
γ & δ) Καταρχήν πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις, να χάσεις λίπος ή να βάλεις όγκο ? Βάλε μία προτεραιότητα για να έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## LuNaT1C

Γνώμη για μάκρος με μόνο 100γρ υδατάνθρακες την μέρα?
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος?

----------


## TheWorst

Θα χρειαστει να αυξησεις τα λιπαρα αν κατεβασεις τους υ/ες τοσο πολυ

----------


## jjohny

> Γνώμη για μάκρος με μόνο 100γρ υδατάνθρακες την μέρα?
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος?


Εγώ έχω 125 τώρα εδώ κ μια βδομάδα.. Και σχετικά μέτρια λιπαρά.. εντάξει καλά πάει μέχρι στιγμής.. βέβαια θα ήθελα λίγο ενέργεια παραπάνω.. κάνω κάνα φορτωματακι μια φορά την βδομάδα...και η αλήθεια είναι ότι εκεί καταλαβαίνω πόσο μ λείπει ο υδατάνθρακας..

----------


## cosmotevakias

> παιδιά καλησπέρα , είμαι 19 χρονών , ύψος 1,78 και βάρος 68 κιλά. το τελευταίο διάστημα ασχολούμαι με το πως να διαμορφώσω τη διατροφή μου. έχω χρησιμοποιήσει την μέθοδο BMR και μου βγάζει ημερήσιες ανάγκες 2725 θερμίδες καθότι ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής 6 ημερών (3 μέρες βάρη , 3 μέρες αερόβιο). Επίσης να σημειώσω πως το σωματικό μου λίπος είναι στο 12,4%. Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής :
> 
> 1) αρχικά αν έχω βγάλει σωστό υπολογισμό στις θερμίδες συντήρησης
> 2) να χρησιμοποιήσω το υπόδειγμα 35-55-15% για τον υπολογισμό των μακροστοιχείων ?
> 3) πόσες περίπου θερμίδες πρέπει να προσθέσω για στεγνό όγκο ?
> 4) πόσες θερμίδες να αφαιρέσω την περίοδο της γράμμωσης για να φτάσω σε μονοψήφιο αριθμό σωματικού λίπους σταδιακά ?


Καταρχην πριν προσεκεις τη δοατροφη σου αλλαξε το προγραμμα σου...3 με βαρη 3 αερονιο;;;;;;;;;;αλλαξε προγραμμα


Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αντώνης_1992

Προσπαθώ να υπολογίσω το BMR μου ακολουθώντας της μεθόδους:

Ύψος: 198
Κιλά: 97
Ηλικία: 30
Έντονη Δραστηριότητα 2,2 (Χειρωνακτική Εργασία) 
4 Προπονήσεις την εβδομάδα
(Στόχος Μυϊκή Ανάπτυξη)
*Μέθοδος 1η*

BMR = 2185 x 2.2 = 4807  :02. Shock:  είναι τόσες πολλές?

*Μέθοδος 2η*

Εδώ βρήκα μια μέτρηση ενός χρόνου πριν αλλά ήμουν 98 κιλά τότε οπότε υπολόγισα την ίδια μυϊκή μάζα (δεν μπορούσα να βρω κάτι πιο πρόσφατο).

ΚΜΖ=75

19,1 x ΚΜΖ+ 680 = 2112+(300 αύξηση μυϊκής μάζας) =2412

*Μέθοδος 4η* 

1) 97x 24,2 = 2347 
2)2347 x 40 % =938,96
3)2347+938,96=3285,96
5)3285,96+500=3785,96

μετά βρήκα ότι 3785,96 - 55% (υδατάνθρακες) = 2082,278 / 3785,96 - 25% (πρωτεΐνες) = 946,49 / 3785,96 - 20%  (λίπος) = 757,192


Έκανα κάτι λάθος και μου βγάζει διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα? Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Φώντας

Καλησπέρα σας είμαι 1.79 και 71 κιλά πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να πάρω για όγκο για να βλέπω μυϊκό όγκο να πω ότι πάω γυμναστήριο 4 φορές την εβδομάδα ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπέρα σας είμαι 1.79 και 71 κιλά πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να πάρω για όγκο για να βλέπω μυϊκό όγκο να πω ότι πάω γυμναστήριο 4 φορές την εβδομάδα ευχαριστώ πολύ!


Εξαρτάται και από άλλους παράγοντες : 1) Σωματότυπο 2) Ηλικία 3) Επίπεδο δραστηριότητας στην καθημερινότητά σου. Δλδ άλλο να κάνεις εξωτερικές εργασίες ή χειρονακτικές, άλλο να είσαι υπάλληλος γραφείου σε υπολογιστή. Άλλο να δουλεύεις 6 ώρες , άλλο να δουλεύεις 10.

----------


## Nicholas

> Αν θελετε να αυξησετε το βαρος σας μαζα, προσθεσθε επιπλεον περιπου 300 θερμιδες, ενω αν θελετε να χασετε βαρος μειωστε κατα 300 θερμιδες.


Είχα διαβάσει περί αυτού του θέματος όπου η διατροφολόγος (νομίζω ήταν η κα Anita Bean) έλεγε ότι είναι καλύτερα μια ποσοστιαία αύξηση/μείωση των θερμίδων (π.χ. 10%) παρά αύξηση/μείωση με έναν σταθερό αριθμό (π.χ. 300 θερμίδες).

Είχε δώσει και ένα παράδειγμα όπου έδειχνε πόσο δυσανάλογη είναι η αύξηση των θερμίδων σε διάφορα άτομα όταν γίνετε με μια σταθερή τιμή.

Θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω ένα παρόμοιο παράδειγμα:

_"Το άτομο Α χρειάζεται 2000 θερμίδες για συντήρηση, ενώ το άτομο Β 2500 θερμίδες.

Μία αύξηση 500 θερμίδων είναι 25% για το άτομο Α, ενώ για το άτομο Β είναι 20%."_

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι μικρή η διαφορά αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιά είναι η γνώμη και η εμπειρία, όσων είναι 'παλέμαχοι' στον τομέα διατροφή και bodybuilding  :01. Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

